# New Free Patterns



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Gang, we have posted new, free wood carving patterns for you to download. One set is on my blog at LSIrish.com and a totally different, new set is my new web store at ArtDesignsStudio.com.

Hope you enjoy them and please bookmark my sites while you are there as I am adding new stuff all the time.

And I hope that you can share the links above on your other forums and facebook for your friends.

Thanks, Lora Irish


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah, you wicked colleen. Tempting me that way. I have wanted to carve for a long time and even have the tools but not the time for something new. Enjoyed your site.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the free download. I've recently inherited some really nice carving tools and will looking to explore my artistic abilities in the world of wood carving in the near future. So again, this is much appreciated.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just had to look, you have great looking patterns, and maybe this next winter, when I finish working as an
apprentice cabinetmaker on a kitchen remodel, get my own home remodel and shop tools refurbing done I
will get a chance to try these patterns. Thank you once again for sharing your talent and creativity.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I was just on your sites yesterday as a matter of fact. Congratulations on all of the great improvements you have made to your sites and thanks for all of your great carving patterns and books. You're one of my favorite resources, not just for ideas, but for inspiration as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Many thanks Susan!


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

AHH! You guys are just so nice with your kind words!!!!!

So, I and Mike are back in the studio, back at work, and we even answer our own phone if you have any questions.

Thanks, L. Susan Irish


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Susan, you are too modest. I don't think that you realize how much influence that you have had on wannabe woodcarvers over the years. I'm not ashamed at all to say that on a public forum like Lumberjocks and I am certainly one of those wannabes. Sooooo you and Mike just go on and get back to your studio and keep on doing what you do because what you do makes a lot of difference to people like me. I'm working on one of your Green Men right now and I'm fixing to discard it and start over. I'm satisfied with my carving of it in a lot of ways and have put a lot of thought into what I don't like about it and how to correct it. It ain't going to become a piece of firewood yet. I'm just going to set it back for a while and start over and do the next one better. I think that I can salvage the one I'm working on in a couple of weeks when I come back to it.

BTW, I want you to know that I own half of your books and before it's over I'll own the other half even if some of them go out of print in the mean time and I have to pay a premium.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Charles, you words are so very kind!

Now, as I often remind my students, every carving goes through a Just Pug Ugly stage. It comes after the rough out work, and after the undercuts are done, while you are working on the late steps of shaping. Then, out of nowhere that same carving just falls into place.

Maybe you can post a photo of where you are at here and we can take a look at it.

Again, thank you!

L. Susan Irish


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Susan, this is probably the best carving that I ever did. I carved it about 1-1/2 years ago. For all sorts of reasons that I won't go into at this time I didn't pick up a carving tool again until a few weeks ago. It's not easy to teach yourself something like woodcarving all on your own without guidance from a good teacher, especially when you are in your 60's and don't have a lot of time on your hands.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

That's beautiful!!!!! Thank you for sharing the link!!!!

One of the reasons I love carving above any other craft is that no matter what skill level you are the finished project is always a winner. Simple, basic, smooth-sided primitive carvings have just as much impact as the most polished, technically skilled, craft master's carving. We all bring something different, something unique to our work.

From where I am sitting your doing just great!!!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Susan. However, I struggle with my carvings sometimes and have a long way to go.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

